

Pete Warden's / Parallel Curl   - MII9
http://github.com/petewarden/ParallelCurl

======
mcs
Pretty cool. I've never really had a problem just implementing curl_multi, but
if I need to do something with parallel requests in PHP I'll definitely check
this out.

------
willvarfar
I like people sharing cool tiny utility snippets occasionally

------
MII9
MCS, I liked this for the back end in prep to resolve migration of two huge
construction company databases. Curl is like a ghost but its stability to hold
both patterns is pretty cool for dual extraction methods. It works better as a
seam between two existing sources rather than a compliment to any new gear.

